# Had A fire



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

This will be a recall in may on the Altima. Be shure to have you car fix. on friday night 3_21_2003 my wife was driving when the car had a ENGINE FIRE. Want we think hapen is a pice of a muving blank left on the road started it. I called Nisson and they said they would call back and setup up a claims log. I hope Nisson will replace the car. But time will tell. But make shore you do the recall. If some one has had the same problem please e-mail at [email protected] I tring to find out how big the problem is to fight with nissan.

thanks


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

OMG! Let us know the follow ups please.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Got any pics? Where did the fire start.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm tring to get more info about this. I ave a call into nisson. But would like to hear if anyone has had this problem to help push them into making it right. I will try and post pics as some as i can scan them.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Didnt that not-quite-released recall for the exhaust hanger say something about possibly starting a fire?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Yes and I'm talking to nisson about that. I just tring to find out if any buddy has had fire to us with nisson to get my car replace.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

WOW! Please keep us informed. May is a long way away when apparently these fires are easily started. Sorry to hear about your car. Contact nissan as frequently as needed. I am going to call them right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Will here is and up date. Nissan call and are sending some to look at the car on friday from California. Thay have been very help full so far. A fire inspector look at it today and said is look like it started under the car. Whitch the recall is all about. That is wath nissan is coming to look at. I would like to hear for people that has had a fire in there car. I will keep you up to date as thing change.

Thank for you halp
rocky


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I haven't had a fire, but I changed my oil yesterday. FOUND BLUE PLASTIC MELTED TO THE HANGER IN QUESTION, JUST AFTER THE CAT!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

update on the car. Nissan call me today and said thay are willing to pay for the car. But thay will put me in a car at cost but i will have to pay 2000.00 for miles on my old car. I told nissan that I would have my inc company pay off the car and thay can sale me a new one at cost. Thay would not do that. 

So it looks like thay will not backup the fire whitch is there problem.

sorry to hear that. I guss thay will not backup up waht thay sell.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

I would seek legal help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

That happen today.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Any update?


----------

